

Ask HN: Does Google rummage through the Gmail account of job-seekers? - ForHackernews

If you apply for a job at Google, will they read your personal Gmail account to get more information about you as a candidate?
======
DanBC
No.

I imagine google has a tight audit of who accessed emails, and when, and that
those people need a good reason to do so. Poking around to see what emails a
job seeker has sent or received is not one of those things.

I guess Google needs to work on their image if you seriously think there is
any chance that Google is reading your private email because you applied for a
job there.

------
krapp
Probably not. But only because they probably don't have to actually read your
mail to know everything they want to about you.

source: baseless paranoia and cynicism.

------
willscott
no

~~~
ForHackernews
Source?

------
dsl
yes

~~~
ForHackernews
Source/link?

